# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  #20446 (Αγία Μαρίνα) μόνος ψάχνει…

## Ramirez

Τι να πω… ο τίτλος τα λέει όλα μόνος του!!!Αν μπορέσουμε στο εξοχικό ενός φίλου να ξεκινήσουμε σαν client και από εκεί και πέρα βλέπουμε… ο χρόνος θα δείξει…

----------


## ydin

Ειμαι κοντα (#20740) κατι ισως να φερω, αλλα χλομο να εχουμε οπτικη λογω μορφολογιας εδαφου.

----------


## range

Σε πια αγία μαρίνα είσαι φίλε μου; γιατί δεν είμαι μέσα να δώ στο χάρτη

----------


## ydin

Περιοχή Αλθέα, Άγια Μαρίνα Κορωπίου. Κάπου 650μ -θεωρητική- απόσταση των κόμβων.

----------

